
Marissa Mayer Pledges to Take Yahoo Back to Its Roots - saurabhpalan
http://mashable.com/2012/10/22/marissa-mayer-yahoos-future/
======
trhtrsh
> Flickr for Android

What? Since when has this existed? Lovely to learn of this the day after my
2-year Flickr Pro account expired.

Seems like it's been out for over a year. And I never found it before I gave
up looking. Too little, too late, I guess. For Mayer's era's sake, I hope
that's not the rest of Yahoo's fate.

~~~
spullara
Over a year ago?

<http://mashable.com/2011/09/28/flickr-android-app/>

~~~
jamesaguilar
I don't understand your question . . . that blog post is a year and just short
of a month old.

------
holograham
No offense to her but does Mayer really know Yahoo's roots?

~~~
krakensden
Yahoo's roots are... a tardily updated directory of neat things on the web.

It had a certain amount of charm, but I don't miss it, particularly. Although
they did have a great MUD index.

~~~
cynwoody
IIRC (it's been a while), Yahoo's roots are the librarian approach to the
problem of organizing the world's information: classification, taxonomy,
Dewey-Decimal, directories and subdirectories, whatever.

I prefer Google's approach to the problem (massive silicon replacing wetware).
But, being much lazier than the average slacker, I could be wrong.

